# Best places in the SLC area



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

"The truth" is back. How many times have you been banned?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ralph Riedel Coldwell Banker commercial; tell him Huge sent you. Location, if it does not matter, I guess Grantsville would be best, j/k. To say it is a destination and location does not matter I think is to downplay the first three rules of real estate. I don't know that most archers would pass three other shops to get to some new one that they have not ever used before nor heard of, in general terms, unless the other three are just that bad. Redwood Rd in North Salt Lake certainly has several that would fit this description and is the location of another baseball/softball training place. Good freeway access, but a little ways away from most.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

arrowaffliction said:


> Marty you can call me clint. I am here for hunting and fishing. No drama. Thanks


I guess we'll see huh? Takes a special person to get banned from the "gutpile" twice.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> I guess we'll see huh? Takes a special person to get banned from the "gutpile" twice.


Way to answer the guy's question. :roll:

Clint, the place on Redwood Road in NSL is called Frozen Ropes... they have places all over the country but they're JUST a baseball/fastpitch softball training center. I don't know anyone in real estate but honestly, I do think that something out on the west side of town might do well. There have been some unhappy threads about the service at one of the local shops and SL Archery is a good place with good folks but seems to be more "target" oriented. You give the folks in WJ, Kearns, WVC and Magna somewhere to go get their bows and arrows dealt with as well as having somewhere close for those kids to work on baseball/softball skills, you just might be on to something. I know here at Easton, there are quite a few folks on the west side with kids in "Super League" or little league games all summer. Kinda depends on where you want to settle here in the valley if you're really moving here but that would be my thought. I'd look for something maybe in Kearns or West Valley somewhere. There is plenty of industrial space along Hwy 201 (lots of trucking facilities that open and close), and I'd check for somewhere along Bangerter Hwy or 5600 W too.... it'd make that kinda central for the folks on the west side of town. Good luck man... hope it works out for you. 8)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Convienient for where the money is. Getting kids to the "next level" is a huge deal, and families with this in mind are incredibly busy. Yes, it would be a destination business, but the easier it is for your clients, the better. That said, it seems like the money spots in the SL Valley now, where kids will be looking to upgrade their skills is in the south end of the valley. South Jordan and Draper - but enough south that you could draw people from northern Utah County as well. If I were placing this kind of a business, I'd put it near the IKEA - west of I-15, near Bangerter Highway. You'll tap east and west siders, lots of different spaces there, and increibly convinient from about anywhere.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

True... if you're lookin for folks with money, south end of the valley is where its at. :lol: Lots of development going on in the south west area of the SL valley so I'm sure finding a space probably wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

arrowaffliction said:


> River so what cities are you talking about?


My suggestions would be West Jordan, Kearns or West Valley City... Gary is talking about South Jordan or Draper I believe.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

We had a place like that here in Payson for a few months. Batting cages on one side, 3d archery on the other. Unfortunately it didn't last very long. I was disappointed to see it close it doors. Now the place is a beauty school.

I'm not sure where you should look but I can tell you not to waste your money in Payson.

Shane


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

What is that basketball training facility just west of I-15 near Cabelas? Seems like the same concept your looking at. Might be worth considering co-location with their facility there in Lehi. An archery range that close to Cabelas wouldn't be bad, and the sports thing - build on the destination training facility that has been built for court sports. Just a thought.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

So... question. What is the deal with banning a guy for making sports related posts in the sports forum? :? Pretty lame if the guy is on here trying to keep it clean (whether other members will let him or not) and steer clear of past BS.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> What is that basketball training facility just west of I-15 near Cabelas? Seems like the same concept your looking at. Might be worth considering co-location with their facility there in Lehi. An archery range that close to Cabelas wouldn't be bad, and the sports thing - build on the destination training facility that has been built for court sports. Just a thought.


Isn't it called Hotshots or something like that? Haven't ever been there but have heard its a basketball development type place....


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> So... question. What is the deal with banning a guy for making sports related posts in the sports forum? :? Pretty lame if the guy is on here trying to keep it clean (whether other members will let him or not) and steer clear of past BS.


Seriously? :roll: :roll: :roll: Maybe read the rules on more than one account. But i forgot you too are close. -^|^-


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:



> So... question. What is the deal with banning a guy for making sports related posts in the sports forum? :? Pretty lame if the guy is on here trying to keep it clean (whether other members will let him or not) and steer clear of past BS.


You know the answer Riley. He is breaking several rules, if you like them or not. It is the multiple accounts that keep getting him and the mods told him to contact them through email to request to get back on and I don't know if he has followed up on that.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> You know the answer Riley. He is breaking several rules, if you like them or not. *It is the multiple accounts that keep getting him* and the mods told him to *contact them through email to request to get back on *and I don't know if he has followed up on that.


I told him this as well. Apparently it happened and if the answer he gave me is accurate, well.... I think not liking somebody or taking into consideration what has been posted on another site is the kind of thing better left to that other site. Its like bad calls in sports... if you're going to make a bad call, thats fine, just be consistent with it because there are others guilty of the same crap who still run free around here. Picking and choosing who can sign up based on a few of the mods not liking somebody is ridiculous and I don't remember not being best buds with a moderator or having something unpleasant posted on another site being listed in the rules over here as reasons for not allowing admittance but maybe I missed it. :? If a guy tries to get right and clean up his act, whats the point in banning him for it? There are a few members on here who benefitted from just that same kind of "revamped" personality after being marked as less than favorable members....


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > You know the answer Riley. He is breaking several rules, if you like them or not. *It is the multiple accounts that keep getting him* and the mods told him to *contact them through email to request to get back on *and I don't know if he has followed up on that.
> ...


You know RR I can agree on a few of your points. It needs to be consistent, and the revamped image. But the only reason the guy joined was to cause problems. Whether on another site(s)or not it doesn't matter. It's just a matter of time before someone rubs him the wrong way and he's back to being the troll he is. He has a reputation that follows him around from his own doing. No one else. He brought this all upon himself.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

This is kind of a funny thread. Hahaha you guys need to bury the hatchet as the saying goes.

I also heard from a good source that he was speaking the "The Truth" about another thread.


----------

